# Oophaga pumilio "Salt creek"



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys!
Picked up 0.0.3 Oophaga pumilio "Salt creek" today. 
Thought I would give you a pic of one of them. 
Really happy to have acquired this awesome looking frogs!










Enjoy!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks awesome! 

Marta


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Are these guys as hardy as bastimentos?


----------



## Collin S (Jan 28, 2013)

I love the color they have! congrats on the buy.


----------



## pdjosey (Feb 26, 2013)

Now that is a looker! congrats


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful looking salt creek!!!


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Giga said:


> Are these guys as hardy as bastimentos?


Yeah, I think so. We'll see. 
Something fun about them is that you can keep them in groups without problem. The females don't eat one and others eggs and the males don't fight alot. 
The guy I bought them from keep them in a small (maybe 20 gallon) tank and keep them 2.2. 
He produced lika 15 froglets the first half year he kept them. 
So they are pretty productive. 

Looking forward to work with them. Love how they are smaller than the regular bastis. They only reach around 17mm. 

Thanks guys!
They are hiding in the tank at the moment. Will snap some more pics later on!

Here is another that I took yesterday. This one have more greyish legs and almost no dots in the red at all. And look at the red dots in the grey at the knee caps. Pretty neat huh?


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous colour on these.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I really enjoy them. Havent had them for long. But they seems pretty bold compared to other thumbnails.


----------



## Frogman955 (May 14, 2011)

Leptopelis said:


> Yeah, I think so. We'll see.
> Something fun about them is that *you can keep them in groups without problem. *The females don't eat one and others eggs and the males don't fight alot.


You`ll be lucky.
I`ve had males fighting here and I`ve had the same feed back from people who bought froglets from me.

Mike


----------



## Shaggy2061 (May 26, 2013)

That is one *awesome *looking frog!!!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## killuchen (Feb 26, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Frogman955 said:


> You`ll be lucky.
> I`ve had males fighting here and I`ve had the same feed back from people who bought froglets from me.
> 
> Mike


Ohh, okey. Im hoping for the best. 
They don't fight at the moment. So, im keeping my fingers crossed. 

And thanks guys. I really like them. 

This is their tank. What do you think?


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

I really hope this is a male. The other two that I have look like females. 
Snaped this pic a couple minutes ago. Love the color on this one.


----------



## Frogman955 (May 14, 2011)

Nice viv there.
I`m sure they`ll have a nice time in it.


Mike


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

very nice! I would throw in a few more broms just to ensure they have more then enough hiding places as well as an abundance of places to deposit tads especially if you end up with a 1:2


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

These Salt Creek are among the most beautiful I've ever seen! My Salt Creek looks Solarte with white belly!


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

ngeno626 said:


> very nice! I would throw in a few more broms just to ensure they have more then enough hiding places as well as an abundance of places to deposit tads especially if you end up with a 1:2


I have alot of film canisters in there. And the Neoregelia in the middle is sending out two new ones. And the Catopsis growing on the liana is sending out four new plants. 
But im going to order some new Neos this month. So I will probably put some mor in there!

Thanks guys! I really like them. Fun frogs to observe. 
Not as bold as the Cristobals I kept before. But much more bold if I compare them to my R. i. intermedius. 

Lovely frogs!


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Im guessing that this one is a female. Haha. 
Or just really fat. Im hoping for the first one.
Sorry for the crappy pic. I was'nt able to get closer with the camera.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

So, I found out that i bought three females. So this little darling is moving tomorrow and I'm getting a male. 
Tought I would snap a picture of here before she moves.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Too bad you're in Germany. I'm looking for a female!


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Im actually in Sweden!
But it's pretty far away, anyway. Haha.


----------

